# Mount Pleasant, MI ID: 10268 young n/m



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*D10268Toder *
*German Shepherd Dog [Mix] *

*Large







Young







Male







Dog







Pet ID: 10268*


*D10268Toder is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered*



*Isabella County Animal Control*
*Mount Pleasant, MI*
*989-773-9721*

*Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: D10268Toder: Petfinder*


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump for Toder


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Morning bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump for Toder (neutered)


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Please help Toder..........he looks SO sweet (and hopeless)....Wish I had room !!!!!!


----------



## BoomandBolt (Mar 15, 2010)

I can pull/transport if needed, we're an hour south


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Big bump for Toder.


----------



## jolee4 (May 29, 2010)

still listed


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

No longer listed.


----------

